# Lake Talquin



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys,when would a good time in the spring for Crappie at Talquin?I want to use a Kayak and camp.Is Gainey's still open?

Thanks, Robin


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The pre spawn bite is awesome at Talquin. It will probably the end of February or beginning of march; however, the weather this year has been very unpredictable so I'm not sure how that would effect it. They will be stacked up in the channel especially in the mouths of creeks.


----------

